

Is Bruce Schneier's Blog Down? - giardini

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downforeveryoneorjustme.com&#x2F;<p>indicates that schneier&#x27;s site is down from their site also.<p>Google&#x27;s cache contains content from Sep 18, 2013 13:50:33 GMT and earlier dates. Link to Google&#x27;s last cached entry<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:sRdSOSTdiykJ:www.schneier.com&#x2F;+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us<p>Entry for September 15, 2013 was titled<p>&quot;How to Remain Secure Against the NSA&quot;
======
einhverfr
This reminds me of what Robert Bowman said about the Strategic Defence
Initiative, that the great danger of weapons to take out Soviet early warning
satellites would be that the Soviets would not be able to tell the difference
between a freak accident and a US pre-emptive attack. The fear then is that
the Soviets could jump to the wrong conclusions and launch a pre-emptive
nuclear strike because they thought the US was about to do the same.

So Scneier's blog is down and we can't tell if it is a freak outage or if it
is an outside party. Scary times.

------
chopin
Only [http://www.schneier.com](http://www.schneier.com) is down.
[https://www.schneier.com](https://www.schneier.com) works for me.

The site above does not check for https URL's.

------
skidoo
This is disturbing. Hopefully he's not just calling it a day and moving to the
mountains.

------
cdman
Seems to work from Romania (although it errored out on the first try, it
worked after that).

------
pfortuny
Down in Northern Spain also @09:00

